# Additional Cigar Reviews - Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure Review and the Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill Connecticut Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure Review and the Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill Connecticut Review*

*We recently profiled Perdomo Cigars on Puff.com and discussed the brand's various offerings. As a follow-up, we have two Perdomo reviews o...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Champagne Epicure Review and the Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill Connecticut Review*


----------

